# Ford Triton V-10 vs Chevy Workhorse



## LuAnn Grubb (Feb 17, 2005)

We have a Class C Ford V10 Coachmen 31' - thinking about a Class A
35' with Workhorse - can any on tell me the pros and cons?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 20, 2005)

Ford Triton V-10 vs Chevy Workhorse

LuAnn, while we were looking at MH's originally, we were trying to decide on Class A vs. Class C.  The one item that made up our mind was the difference in the 'ride' and manuverability.  You will notice the difference between what you have now and the Class A Workhorse in the 'ride' and how well it can move around.  We thought that the Workhorse (even loaded) chassis was stiffer and less easy to put where we wanted it than the Class C's 'van' chassis.

But, in the end, you don't LIVE in the chassis.  Ultimately, it is how you get along with the floorplan and amenities that counts.

quote:_Originally posted by LuAnn Grubb_

We have a Class C Ford V10 Coachmen 31' - thinking about a Class A
35' with Workhorse - can any on tell me the pros and cons?


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ford Triton V-10 vs Chevy Workhorse

I have never owned a class C but did own a couple pull behinds.  I think the first thing you are going to notice is the improved fuel economy.  The 8100 GM gets a little, not much, better fuel economy from all reports that I have read.  

I have a '37 Southwind and I think the Workhorse Chassis is great.  Don't have any problem with the ride or the handling.  Main thing is to keep it properly lubricated and the tire pressure checked.  I also pull a Colorado pick-up with the motorhome and it doesn't seem to have any difficulty.  If you decide to tow a dinghy make sure you equip it with auxiliary brakes.  I have noticed that a lot of people don't equip with auxiliary brakes but if you check with most state laws they are required.  If you have an accident, even if it isn't your fault, you can still be sited for unsafe towing.  Your insurance company won't be to happy about that.

Good Luck and Good Camping.  

Ps: On a personal note, I would steer clear of Fleetwood products when looking for a new motorhome.  I had a lot of quality problems with the Fleetwood Southwind Coach and they didn't fix any of them. You can get a Workhorse Chassis on a number of different brands.  Had to do it myself.


----------

